# Towing mirrors?



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't have the pull-out towing mirrors on the Burb but I'm definitely going to need something pulling that 28 footer. I've seen a few that strap over the existing mirror but I'm concerned about wobble, wiggle & having to constantly re-adjust.

Any other options...?

Thanks as always

dp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The McKesh mirrors are the top of the line, but not cheap either.

I've used the CIPA slip on mirrors on my F150 and now on my Avalanche, they work well and the price is reasonable too. Gives me enough of a view that I feel comfortable, but if you want the best the McKesh are the way to go. I wouldn't even bother with the strap on the mirror type. Either CIPA slip-on or McKesh.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

I use the CIPA towing mirrors also on my tahoe, they seem to work just fine,they also don't break the bank. good luck









Gary


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Yup, CIPA here as well.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

DP,

Also got the CIPA's here. They're easy to use, lightweight, won't rust and as previously mentioned, affordable.

In fact, if anybody out there needs a pair for a '99, or thereabouts, model year Suburban please let me know and I'd be happy to give you a pair (provided you're an Outback owner







). We had to purchase a different set for the newer style mirriors on our current TV.

Greg


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I did a lot of looking and asking questions when I was trying to find mirrors and discovered that there are many opinions out there on what is the best mirror and they are all good choices. Of course I really would like to install factory Dodge towing mirrors on the RAM but that is way too much money.

Anyway, I bought both the clip on's and the slip on's and neither worked well for me. The clip on's would fall off and the slip on's had too much vibration for my taste. So I went ahead and tried the McKesh and they have worked great for me. Being able to see down both sides of the 28rss and having the two convex mirrors make towing a bit more comfortable.

My recommendation would be to try the less expensive options and if they work for and if not keep trying until you find what is right. Make sure the store will take them back before you buy them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CIPA's work fine for me.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Just wanted to add a little info. to my previous post. The set of CIPA's I have to give away will fit the following TV's: GMC/CHEVY PICK-UPS 1992-1998, SUBURBAN/YUKN 1992-1999, SAFARI/ASRTO VANS 1991-1999. If anybody's interested please let me know as I'd like to see these go to better use than gathering dust on a shelf!

Also, Mike, I tried to e-mail you back but my reply's wouldn't go through, sorry.









Greg


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry guys but the CIPA clip on mirrors would not work on my 2003 Tahoe. The plastic casing around the mirror would not support the weight. If you can afford them Powervision makes a set of extendable mirrors that look stock, they may even make them for GM. They are expensive, I think 300.00+ for the set, I have also seen some posted on E-bay for a little less. I purchased the CIPA replacement mirrors but they are Really Big and are not automatic extendable. I guess it depends on what you want and how much the budget can afford. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The CIPA's I have for my 2001 Tahoe slide over the entire mirror. There are no clips. Are the 2003's different?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kirk, and everyone else,

I bought the Powervisions for the Avalanche. Visibility is as good as the McKesh, but I don't have to strap them to the doors everytime I use them. I also wanted to keep the 6-way power function, as well as the heated mirrors that came installed on my truck. This did not come cheap. $459 delivered, then I had to install them.

I also looked at the CIPA, and one other manufacturer's replacement mirrors, but neither of them could tell me if they would fit the Avalanche or not.

The Powervisions are available as a factory option on all full size GM trucks, after 2003 (I believe).

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jollyman, the one I bought were at walmart and had little clips and suction cup things, well every time I tightened down the strape it would flex the mirror and fall off, so back they went.

Tim, the powervision were not out when I bought mine but they look great, just like stock. Is it true that the dealer can put in some codes and you can use the existing switch to extend them? How tough was it to do the wiring and did you get the turn signals in the mirror? Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kirk,

I don't know anything about having to reprogram anything. I already have the power mirrors with heat. I don't know if the turn signal thing is an option with the Powervisions. Installation was a breeze, except for running the extension control over to the passenger door.

I had to add one new switch, but it is small. If I get a chance later, I will take a picture of the whole set up and post them in the gallery. As far as wiring, at the mirror attachment point, there are two plug connections to make, one for the stock adjustment switch, and one for the extend/retract switch. The installation instructions were pretty complete, right down to the GM color coding of the wires, so you can tap into a 12 v power feed for the extend motors.

Like I said, the hard part was snaking the 2 conductor wire from the extend switch to the passenger side mirror. Those door boots are tight. Took me about 1 1/2 hours total, and that included figuring out how to get the door panels off. The instructions were only slightly helpful in this aspect, but did point me in the right direction once I looked at the right diagram. I didn't purchase the Powervision convex mirrors, as I am just going to buy a pair of the small stick on's. I have used those on my last two vehicles, and they worked fine.

The powervision mirror head is slightly larger than the stock GM units, but not like the CIPA's. Sure is nice being able to adjust the passenger mirror from the drivers seat. When backing the Outback into the backyard through the 10' gate in the fence, I was able to adjust several times, as well as retract slightly to fit the truck through without having to get out. I can't wait to try them on a real trip.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the CIPA strap to the vehicle mirrors from Wal-Mart, $24. There is very little shake or vibration. Works great for my 28 footer. When installed they allow the mirror turn signal to still be visible, which is on the outside of the vehicle mirror not in the glass type.
I am happy with them. Good price also.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I to have the powervision mirrors i didn,t want to use their switch. So i found a remote controlled relay for power windows and hooked the extend/retract portion to the relay and used two of the homelink buttons in my overhead consol of my burb. they grab the cide from the relays remote and transfer to the homelink. works great







I also insalled them on my 97 sierra p/u onlt i put thier switch in the arm rest next to the stock mirror control.

Jim


----------



## rb113 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a 2004 chevy. Just purchased extendable factory mirrors for two hundred dollars. Check with dealers about factory mirrors for your vehicle.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone here use Tow-N-See mirrors?

http://www.tow-n-see.com/product.htm

They look like the easiest of all extendables to use.

If you own this mirror, please advise as to what you paid for them as I have seen them on Ebay for about $55.00.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got the McKesh- they work great.

Kevin P.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi All,

As I have written here before, I bought the Tow-n-See Mirrors and think they are great. They cost $27.00 each and you have a choice of regular or convex mirrors. I got the regular. On a recent 2500mi. trip they worked great. I almost bought the McKesh mirrors before I found the Tow-N-See's. I am glad I didn't get them! Way too expensive!

You have to order them from the dealer list on the web-site.

Walter


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I wanted a set of telescoping mirrors for my F150.

I went with Schefenacker's (right now just towing my boat)

http://www.ttt-mirror.com/


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*hyewalt34,*

So you would recommend the Tow-N-See mirrors I was referencing in the post just prior to yours? I am ready to buy some extendables and just from my research these Tow-N-Sees look like they would serve the exact purpose without much work involved to use them.

Could you please advise as to what company you ended up purchasing them through?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Are these prone to vibration? It seems to me like they might be with that long shaft being supported at a pivot point. Whatcha say mon??

Scott


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have the CIPA's also. Have not noticed any vibration or loosening. I may not be the one towning, but I sure do use them in the passenger seat...they help me figure out when to tell my wonderful hubby to SLOW DOWN!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi All,

I got them through All American RV. The woman that took my order said that everyone around there has them because they are so good. Mr Horst (the inventor) lives there and comes in to see them. They are on the list of dealers on the Tow-N-See web page. They do not vibrate. What's really nice about them is you just use your power mirror adjustment to adjust them.

Walter


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*hyewalt34*,

Thanks for the lead. I will be putting in my order today for a set.

Btw, are you happy with your choice vs the convex style?


----------

